# Enjoying the flowers



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cute! I really like the one with the flowers right by his head. (second to last)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AW the 2nd to last one is my fave too!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that second to last picture. He looks very proud of himself for being there.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

My favorite is the second to last one too! He's so cute.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you are as good a disciplinarian as I am! No, no, no. Awww, you're cute have whatever you want.
Those are some great pictures of a good looking boy! I also like your garden decoration he is sitting by.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Trapper is 11 yrs old so he gets away with alot more than Bailey and Eli. I think he has earned his right to sit in the garden... just this once!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He has earned his flower time I think. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww he's just a "little bit" in it... on the edge really 

super cute!!!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww so cute! What breed is he?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Trapper is a Springer Spaniel.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*"I think he has earned his right to sit in the garden... just this once!"*


Hey - he's earned the right to the whole garden and he is just using a little tiny bit of it. Trapper looks like a real sweetheart. Just one look and he would own my heart.:
I'll bet he has yours too.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Trapper is truly my heart dog. Trappy has been through quite a bit in his 11 yrs., but he has always been happy go lucky. It never matters how he is feeling, he is always happy. I wish that some of that would rub off on me! His brother Hunter, is the total opposite. I have never met a dog with such an attitude. Hunter is actually snotty. He turns his nose up at everything. If its not his idea, its not a good idea. But I love him just as he is. Too old to change now!

Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the photos and Trapper, too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What goes around, comes around.
Hey, that's okay. Trapper and your flowers are worth a revisit.
I hope he and Hunter are doing well. No flowers left huh?


----------

